# Just bought a lexus



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

I own an e46 2003 325i...but I had to get a larger car/SUV for my wife. 2008 pre-owned Lexus RX 350, only 7K miles, with many options including NAV, premuim plus, heated seats, 18 inch wheels, xenon lights. Think I got a good deal, about 31K after all fees/taxes. It only has FWD, not AWD...hope that was not a wrong move, but we don't see too much snow accumulation where I live. Anyone on this forum have a similar car? Maybe shed some light onto any pros/cons. Thanks. Pic attached.:thumbup:


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

CON: It's an SUV. :thumbdwn: See my sig below.


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

cozia83 said:


> CON: It's an SUV. :thumbdwn: See my sig below
> 
> Why the anti-SUV hate?? It gets pretty good gas mileage, about 25 mpg on HWY. :thumbup:


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

It is a good thing it is for the wife, because, as you know, that car is a girly car. If you bought it for you, you would be a girly man. :rofl:

But, the chicks dig it, and they are entitled to their cars like we are entitiled to ours.


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

mihink said:


> cozia83 said:
> 
> 
> > It gets pretty good gas mileage, about 25 mpg on HWY. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

cozia83 said:


> mihink said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: I get 24 in all city driving. Why do you think 25 highway is good?
> ...


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

cozia83 said:


> mihink said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: I get 24 in all city driving. Why do you think 25 highway is good?
> ...


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't say that all SUVs don't obey traffic laws or speed limits. In Ohio, lots of people drive really slow (like 10 under) and it drives me nuts.

But it's still annoying when you can't see what's happening ahead in traffic. I think that has a little something to do with common courtesy (but obviously, people don't think about other drivers when they're buying a car). It's kinda saying "I don't care about the other drivers as long as I'm ok." It's also like when the light turns green and people take forever to start...if they hurried up, then more people would get through. But they don't care about the people behind them, they just care about themselves. Or like when someone going really slow is the in the left lane and doesn't go over to the right because they don't check their mirror to see that someone behind them wants to go. 

As for the RX-8, it's the fun car. The BMW is the everyday car.

Anyway, I just hate big cars and bad drivers. You don't have to agree with me. Obviously most people don't since there are so many of both on the roads (although, most people don't think of themselves as bad drivers).


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

may i ask where you got that deal for $31k all in? that's an excellent deal. i've been looking for a cpo '07 rx350 (no nav) for 20k or less miles for $30k plus TTL and having probs. there's no signif diff between 07-09 (total redesign next March of course), so i'm looking at '07's.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

mihink said:


> I own an e46 2003 325i...but I had to get a larger car/SUV for my wife. 2008 pre-owned Lexus RX 350, only 7K miles, with many options including NAV, premuim plus, heated seats, 18 inch wheels, xenon lights. Think I got a good deal, about 31K after all fees/taxes. It only has FWD, not AWD...hope that was not a wrong move, but we don't see too much snow accumulation where I live. Anyone on this forum have a similar car? Maybe shed some light onto any pros/cons. Thanks. Pic attached.:thumbup:


Congrats. The RX is a nice vehicle.

However, as you can tell from previous posts on this thread, you will find young punks on this forum that bash anything. If you want good honest discussion, you need to find another board. :tsk:

This is bimmerbash.com. The fest left a few years ago. :rofl:


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

cozia83 said:


> mihink said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: I get 24 in all city driving. Why do you think 25 highway is good?
> ...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I just don't like folks who buy an SUV who don't really need it. These are the folks who want an SUV solely for the feeling of perceived safety.

Yes, I know I drive an X3. But I frequently take my bike and go mountain biking. And during the school year, I have to cram my bike and my golf bag, and the rest of my gear, into the cargo area. In a fair number of situations, I do use all the space of the X3, which isn't that big to begin with. And I actually have purposely gone off-roading in it too; it tackled an ATV course in western MD fairly well, although I'm not trying that again with my new summer tires. But it was fun, even if the X3 ended up coated in red dirt and dust. 

Sometimes, I do put my bike into the 325i and go off to the slopes with it (yay for split-folding rear seats). However, it's not great because I'm paranoid about scratching the painted bumpers. :yikes:

If I had my way though, I'd just get a touring and skip the SAV.


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

goodkarma said:


> may i ask where you got that deal for $31k all in? that's an excellent deal. i've been looking for a cpo '07 rx350 (no nav) for 20k or less miles for $30k plus TTL and having probs. there's no signif diff between 07-09 (total redesign next March of course), so i'm looking at '07's.


I bought the car from a gentleman in CA. Found it in autotrader..I don't know his situation, but seems like he was going through an ugly divorce and wanted to liquidate. The car is not CPO and I have to pay for shipping across the country...but seems like a good deal:thumbup:

I know about the redesign in March '09, but felt that it was too good a deal to pass up. Lexus like BMW don't radically change the designs, so maybe the car will still look 'fresh' when the new one comes out.

After doing more research. found out I have to buy XM radio and Ipod for $600 from an outside vendor for parts ans labor:yikes:This should be standard on a $40+ K car!!

Anyways...hope you find your car


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i'm with you. the new redesign will be based on the current highlander platform of course. we're no slaves to fashion. i looked at an '08 highlander and like it just fine. i suspect we'll buy either an '08 highlander limited or '07 rx350. cpo prolly isn't all that necessary with the lexus--i hear most of them are pretty much bulletproof.

best of luck to you with yours.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

cozia83 said:


> :rofl: I get 24 in all city driving. Why do you think 25 highway is good?
> 
> I just hate the way SUV drivers can't drive. They practically have to come to a stop to take a turn. And it's really annoying that I can't see what's happening in traffic ahead because they block everything.
> 
> ...


You drive an RX8 and you're chastising SUV owners? Oooh, glass houses and all that.

Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

mihink said:


> I own an e46 2003 325i...but I had to get a larger car/SUV for my wife. 2008 pre-owned Lexus RX 350, only 7K miles, with many options including NAV, premuim plus, heated seats, 18 inch wheels, xenon lights. Think I got a good deal, about 31K after all fees/taxes. It only has FWD, not AWD...hope that was not a wrong move, but we don't see too much snow accumulation where I live. Anyone on this forum have a similar car? Maybe shed some light onto any pros/cons. Thanks. Pic attached.:thumbup:


RX's are really good cars, maybe even great at their intended mission - which seems to be shuffling higher end women around town and retirees around the country.

We almost bought one, it was just about perfect for my wife who has back issues - it had 10 way adjustable seats on both sides, plenty of storage, a nifty space forward the middle console for that Coach bag and plenty of feminine style.

However, since it would've been out long trip car, I had to be able to find a good driving position - fortunately I couldn't - my legs are too long and the steering wheel doesn't extend far enough, so my feet were pressed too hard against the pedals. I say "fortunately" because although the ride was serene, it handled like a real pig, I hated it (however, you may find it just fine, so good luck with it).

We bought an M35x instead - AWD, SUV-like ride height and ingress/egress, but sports sedan handling and great steering feel.

Luckily my wife loves it - she's christened it "moonbeam"









PS, that's my bimmer in the background.
Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

goodkarma said:


> i'm with you. the new redesign will be based on the current highlander platform of course. we're no slaves to fashion. i looked at an '08 highlander and like it just fine. i suspect we'll buy either an '08 highlander limited or '07 rx350. cpo prolly isn't all that necessary with the lexus--i hear most of them are pretty much bulletproof.
> 
> best of luck to you with yours.


I've spent time behind the wheel of both the new Highlander Limited and the RX350.

I prefer the ride and handling of the Toyota - the steering's still a bit numb, but it doesn't roll and sway like the Lexus and the ride felt better controlled - more euro-like.

The Highlander is considerably larger "feeling" than the RX if not in actual fact.

Ed


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

EdCT said:


> RX's are really good cars, maybe even great at their intended mission - which seems to be shuffling higher end women around town and retirees around the country.
> 
> We almost bought one, it was just about perfect for my wife who has back issues - it had 10 way adjustable seats on both sides, plenty of storage, a nifty space forward the middle console for that Coach bag and plenty of feminine style.
> 
> ...


Awesome M you have there...my wife liked the Bamboo Pearl color of the Lexus; I test drove a new 2009 RX model at the dealer and the SUV is pretty quick I would say, the handling is not BMW quality, but the car performs its intented goal quite well.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

mihink said:


> Awesome M you have there...my wife liked the Bamboo Pearl color of the Lexus; I test drove a new 2009 RX model at the dealer and the SUV is pretty quick I would say, the handling is not BMW quality, but the car performs its intented goal quite well.


Yes, the dealer told me bamboo pearl is a very hot color among women.

My feeling is as long as you're comfortable behind the wheel of the RX, you'll find the driving dynamics to be just fine for its intended mission - it does have a better ride than the M and I can see where it'd be awesome for long trips. Enjoy.

Ed


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

I love Bimmerfest. This thread has inspired me to go buy an SUV and always drive at the speed limit or less in the fast lane. I never would have considered that before, but after reading this thread it would give me tremendous satisfaction.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

ProRail said:


> I love Bimmerfest. This thread has inspired me to go buy an SUV and always drive at the speed limit or less in the fast lane. I never would have considered that before, but after reading this thread it would give me tremendous satisfaction.


but only if you're in front of Cozia83!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess my brother doesn't have a legtimate need for an SUV, just because he has 5 children....

he could EASILY fit his family of 7 into a midsize or fullsize sedan that gets better guess mileage, but he just gets off on ruining the planet and driving slow in front of you...

I have a BMW sedan AND an SUV, and the SUV is INVALUABLE for hauling my family and gear around, and 4 wheel drive is great in our harsh Michigan winters with lots of snow, etc....this winter was particularly bad, lots of snow, and on 4 separate occasions my BMW sedan got stuck in more than 6" of snow, whereas my SUV got me to work so I could attend some critical meetings.

But I guess NO ONE has legitimate uses for SUVS, and EVERYONE who owns an SUV drives like an idiot...


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

mihink said:


> Anyone on this forum have a similar car? Maybe shed some light onto any pros/cons. Thanks. Pic attached.:thumbup:


We have a Lexus GX470... I get my Lexus info here: www.clublexus.com


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

pilotman said:


> but only if you're in front of Cozia83!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I guess my brother doesn't have a legtimate need for an SUV, just because he has 5 children....
> 
> ...


Agree with everyhting you said...I bought the car for my family and definitely need the room in the Lexus...I can't wait to get in front of Cozia83 and slow down to the crawl on the HWY...make him burn some more gas in RX-8 as he tries to pass me...what an ass****:thumbdwn:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

mihink said:


> Awesome M you have there...my wife liked the Bamboo Pearl color of the Lexus; I test drove a new 2009 RX model at the dealer and the SUV is pretty quick I would say, the handling is not BMW quality, but the car performs its intented goal quite well.


Yes, love the car but "M" should be reserved for BMW! Why couldn't Nissan have used N?


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry, but this was too good to pass up.

On May 21st, 2008: C63 review written for The Truth About Cars:
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2008-mercedes-benz-c63-amg-review/



> I'm saying you the C63 AMG needs a lot of l_ebensraum._ Otherwise, you***8217;ll spend your life in that special place called ***8220;time exposed to danger,***8221; blasting past the guy in a Lexus RX350 who's blocking "the windy road" to work (at 60 mph).


Somewhere I hear Bill Engvall saying, "Here's your sign!"


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

Bcube said:


> I'm sorry, but this was too good to pass up.
> 
> On May 21st, 2008: C63 review written for The Truth About Cars:
> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2008-mercedes-benz-c63-amg-review/
> ...


Truth about cars is pure BS to me...to each his own. All the reviewers try to be as brash as possible to look cool...sort of like Stephen A. Smith and his torrents on ESPN...I can't stand that guy:thumbdwn:..I digress


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

We've got an '04 RX330. It's no BMW, but it's useful for hauling stuff that won't fit in the 335 and gets decent mileage. Ours has the self-leveling air suspension, which is actually pretty useful. It's also quite a bit firmer than the stock suspension, but I like it that way and the SO doesn't seem to mind.

2004 was the first year of this generation, so it has its share of problems. Plenty of creaks in the dash, and the transmission is extremely slow to shift. The AWD drivetrain also clunks every now and then. I'm sure the newer models have resolved some of these issues.


----------



## NYe36er (Sep 12, 2005)

jgrgnt said:


> We've got an '04 RX330. It's no BMW, but it's useful for hauling stuff that won't fit in the 335 and gets decent mileage. Ours has the self-leveling air suspension, which is actually pretty useful. It's also quite a bit firmer than the stock suspension, but I like it that way and the SO doesn't seem to mind.
> 
> 2004 was the first year of this generation, so it has its share of problems. Plenty of creaks in the dash, and the transmission is extremely slow to shift. The AWD drivetrain also clunks every now and then. I'm sure the newer models have resolved some of these issues.


That transmission hesitation and slow shifting is WELL documented. It's been a problem with all the recent Toyota 5 speed auto transmissions, from the RX330/ES330 to the Camry/Avalon. We just recently got our 2005 Avalon's jerky transmission fixed with a program reflash with updated software. Perhaps you might look into the availability of that for your RX?


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

NYe36er said:


> That transmission hesitation and slow shifting is WELL documented. It's been a problem with all the recent Toyota 5 speed auto transmissions, from the RX330/ES330 to the Camry/Avalon. We just recently got our 2005 Avalon's jerky transmission fixed with a program reflash with updated software. Perhaps you might look into the availability of that for your RX?


Good to know. We just recently purchased ours used, so I'll bring it up at the next service visit.


----------

